# Who talks to themselves more? INTJ or INTP?



## 172harmonic (Jan 19, 2012)

I can't help talking to myself I'm just way too interesting.


----------



## SwordsmanBudo (Nov 19, 2012)

I mostly think in my head. There are times when I might talk aloud but that's me just verbally reading something I find either very interesting or something very complex that I'm trying to absorb in my mind.


----------



## slender (Sep 28, 2012)

SuburbanLurker said:


> I do this too. Full on fictional conversations with people I know where I play both parts. Not usually out loud though.


actually i shouldn't have used conversations, more debates of my mind arguing each side at the same time. gives me a headache sometimes.


----------



## Lucky AcidStar (Apr 23, 2012)

When I was little I talked to myself out loud, now I do a lot of it in my head, but it's usually like I'm lecturing myself, so I still consider it talking to myself.

I do my best thinking when I talk through it and just rant to myself, though for the sake of other humans around me I have to confine my rantings to my brain sometimes which is annoying.

Also, people seem to find it strange that I refer to my brain in the third person, as if it were somebody else. But it is somebody else, don't they understand? :bored:


----------



## heterogeneous (Oct 10, 2011)

My mother is an INTJ and talks to herself quite a bit. I (INTP) do not really at all.


----------



## platorepublic (Dec 27, 2012)

I am my own best friend. (I was talking to myself.)


----------



## OverthoughtAndUnderstated (Aug 13, 2012)

I converse with myself in my head. I don't often orally or even mentally talk_ to_ myself, or to anyone for that matter.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

I usually talk to myself when I'm typing. Like right now, I'm whispering the words I'm typing softly as I type them. I'm not aware of it until people point it out.


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't ever talking to yourself. I don't address myself in second person.


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm not close enough to any INTJs to know if they talk to themselves, but I can say that my INTP dad never does.


----------

